# Tracey's Party (1-4) - by Samster/Observer (~BBW, Imagery, Mild Eating, ~SWG )



## Observer (Feb 23, 2008)

_~BBW, Imagery, Mild Eating, ~SWG _&#8211; Tracey throws a party, and who winds up coming is as surprising as what happens

*Tracey’s Party 
by Samster/Observer ​*
 *Chapter 1*

The storm clouds were intensifying as Tracey pulled into the head office of SFR Ltd. It was a modern, non-descript office in Lakeside Business Park with big glass windows and three floors. The office housed the managing departments of a group of companies owned by local millionaire Sir Fred Richards. SFR ran businesses across the North of England ranging from construction to car sales to personal injury claims.

Rain drops were pelting on the bonnet and windscreen as Tracey navigated her black Range Rover Sport over a speed bump and searched for a parking spot. As the big 4x4 scaled the formidable speed bump the plump yummy mummy at the wheel felt her weight shift back and forth in the black leather seats. Navigating such bumps was the closest she ever got to off road.

“Typical,” she moaned to herself noting the rain, “my hair’s gonna get ruined,” 

With over two hundred employees at the head office the car park was huge, and today Tracey found herself somewhere towards the back. Having not quite progressed yet to director level she didn’t have a reserved parking space.

She stopped and reached over to the glove compartment for her umbrella. It wasn’t there. She reached into the back seat to check. It wasn’t there either. Exasperated she looked at the rain once again. There was nothing to do about it - the chubby office glamour queen was going to have to brave a mad dash across the car park. She grabbed her black leather Ellie Tahari coat and buttoned it up as best she could. It was a squeeze round her considerable chest but eventually Tracey got the buttons together.

Tracey opened the door, placed a heel on the silver running board and stepped down into the rain. The cold water pelted her long, straightened blonde hair and onto her face. 

Her eyes focused on the office complex and she moved forwards as fast as she could. 

Tracey’s figure hugging Karen Millen suit was designed for a day sitting at a desk rather than sprinting across car parks. The knee length skirt tapered in and clamped her plump legs together, the jacket pinched in at her waist. Stiletto heels have never been good for running. Tracey’s efforts were far more of a wiggle and a waddle than a run.

What’s more Tracey was out of shape.

Her day normally consisted of hours sitting at her desk, followed by driving her kids around to sports practices and then lounging on the sofa watching TV. The effect was that the sudden dash was causing the porky princess to wobble and jiggle. By half way across the car park she got out of breath.

“Oh myyyyyyyyy…” she groaned, placing a soft manicured hand on her sides. She was starting to get winded and out of breath. 

“I…ouch…am…oooooooofffff.”

“What was that Tracey?” shouted a familiar voice.

The executive plumper glanced over her shoulder. 

“Kath, please, get over here with that umbrella!” she bawled. “This rain’s ruining my hair and it costs like £300 an appointment and I’ve…ooooffff….got a cramp.”

Kath obliged, stepping forward and sharing the umbrella with her luscious fantasy object. She’d watched Tracey drive into the huge car park and try to run across it. If she’d had a cruel streak Kath could have watched her blondie friend battle on with her heels, skirt and excess poundage at all. But she had a soft spot for Tracey Harrison so she’d stepped forward to help.

“£300 an appointment?” asked Kath as the two walked slowly towards the office.

“Mmm…for the extensions.”

“How often?”

“Just every…ooooffff…other month…ooo…I’ve still got a cramp.…”

“You need to hit the gym,” Kath playfully wrapped an arm round blonde friend. “You’re still carrying round all your Christmas pudding.” 

“Don’t you start on me!”

“Tetchy.”

Tracey managed to get her breath back and smiled. She and Kath worked together in the firm’s Human Resources department and were close. 

“Ohhhh its not you Kath sweetie,” groaned Tracey “I’m just trying to lose some of my Christmas weight and this girl I know said I…um…errr…ought to think about dieting…”

When Tracey had first started to gain weight Kath had snickered at the former Miss Doncaster along with some of the other women. It was such a thrill watching the office glamour queen pork up. She’d grown a big office butt, love handles and a cute belly. But after transferring into the Human Resources department she’d got to know Tracey Harrison as a person rather than just a sex object. Now there was a mutual camaraderie.

Finally after making it to the office, onto the third floor and into the HR department Kath, who actually found Tracey’s full figure appealing, began commenting: “Hey don’t worry about what this girl said Tracey, you’re a total babe. Don’t even think about it.”

Tracey nodded. “I suppose an’ she’s kinda chubby too, so she can hardly talk…well, I’d better go fix up my make-up.”

With that Kath returned to her desk and Tracey disappeared into the ladies room and set to work making herself beautiful again. It was part of her persona - she just had to look perfect. No way could Tracey Harrison spend an afternoon sittiing in an office with streaky make-up. What if somebody important walked in?

The afternoon progressed at a steady pace for the two women. Sitting on the third floor Tracey had an unspectacular view of the BT call centre, a KFC and the main road into Doncaster. Kath, meanwhile, had a far more inspiring view of Tracey. Both were working on a review of group compliance to the Age Discrimination Act. The work was tedious but required concentration.

With amusement Kath watched as her blonde colleague settled her sexy office ass down, crossed her bronzed and decidedly plump legs and set to work. After an hour or so clicking of a keyboard and gazing at a computer screen Tracey eventually paused and said “Hey Kath; you got any of those chocolates left over from Christmas?”

“You told me to hide them after you kept eating them all.”

“U-huh, I know.” 

“But now you’re feeling hungry?”

Tracey just nodded like a greedy little girl. She was bored and snacking helped pass the time. Kath produced a box of Belgian chocolates and dropped them on the plump executive’s desk. That way, she figured, blondie would never need get up off her fat arse for a chocolate.

_“Maybe its cruel fattening her up like this,” _thought Kath to herself _“but she just looks so cute sitting there stuffing herself like a little piggy…” _

The afternoon slowly moved onwards with Tracey grazing on the sweet milk chocolate. In between clicking on her keyboard and gazing at her computer screen Kath counted at least nine of the treats disappearing between those glossy lips. 

Eventually Tracey swivelled her chair round and smiled at Kath. It was time for a break. “Ohhh, this is so borrrrrinngg.”

“Yep…it sure is that.”

“I’m not even half finished with this process thingy.”

“Me neither.”

The two office babes exchanged a knowing glance. It was a fact of their job that time passed slowly. They were paid to be thorough and precise, not dynamic and entrepreneurial. Neither was exactly rocket science material either &#8211; within SFR Ltd Human Resources was know as the “pretty girl department” &#8211; a tribute to the tastes of the firms founder, Sir Fred Richards. 

“So Kath sweetie, are ya coming to my make-up evening?”

“Um…I’m not sure.”

“It’s a fun girl’s night in,” persisted Tracey “and all my friends are hot. You can tell me which ones ya fancy.”

“Don’t tempt me,” replied her lesbian co-manager. 

“I’ll be there of course…”

“What a surprise.” 

Oblivious to the sarcasm Tracey continued, “…and we’ve got loads of demonstrations of awesome products from Chanel and Clarins a buffet too, and the foods delicious and there’s no pressure to buy stuff at all…”

Kath thought about Tracey’s friends. They were probably all hot, blonde and in their middle thirties. They probably had kids and a comfortable, somewhat pampered existence. The eye candy! Everywhere there would be hotties just starting to turn to fat. 

_“Maybe one wifey’s going to be frustrated with hubby and want a little fun on the side…”_ thought Kath _“and Tracey’s friends do sound loose…” _

As if to illustrate the eye candy point her blonde colleague chose that moment to rise from her chair. She’d taken her jacket off in the office and her white blouse clung tightly to her surgically enhanced boobs and cute little tummy. Tracey’s skirt cupped a bubble butt that stuck out like two giant scoops of soft ice cream. Tugging down Tracey tried to smooth her navy blue skirt &#8211; it was creased from being sat on all day.

“…well you’ll miss out Kath cos it’s a laugh…” continued Tracey.

After giving up on the creases she reached over for another chocolate. The plump Goddess puzzled over which one to go for before settling on a white chocolate truffle. 

Kath noted more tell tale signs of a growing girl. Wearing a short sleeve blouse Tracey not only showed off her San Tropez Tan but also her tubby arms. Like the rest of her, Tracey’s arms were plump and soft and very different from her Miss Doncaster glory days.

“Mmm I love chocolate truffles,” laughed Tracey. “You should stop me from eating all these!”

“Hey, you asked for them,” countered Kath.

“Yeah but you know I can’t resist,” pouted Tracey before devouring another chocolate. “So, are you coming to my make-up evening?”

Kath sighed and thought of the eye candy. Then she noticed the sweet look on blondie’s botoxed face &#8211; she really did want Kath at her party.

“Okay, I’ll come to your stupid party.”

Tracey clapped her hands together, her fat arms jiggling slightly and her bubble butt wobbling to the rear.

“Oooo I’m so pleased! You’ll have so much fun.”

“Are all your friends married?”

Tracey paused and ran through a mental checklist.

“Um…most are but Davina’s split up from her husband…”

“Is this Davina our Marketing Manager?”

“Yep.”

“Bring on Davina,” laughed Kath.

“Mmmm…but she split up cos her partner caught her with the guy who’s now her boyfriend so…um…that’s it cos Marilyn got married again and Donna’s seeing Nathan…”

Kath rolled her proverbial eye. Listening to Tracey and her circle of friends was like working through a script on a soap opera. Most had been divorced once or twice, been caught having affairs and it was a wonder one of them hadn’t actually run off with the milkman.

“Oh, so what happened to poor Davina?”

Tracey frowned and rested her bulbous haunches on Kath’s desk. The wooden surface dug in and almost cut the soft ice cream scoops in two.

“I can’t talk about Davina cos she’s a mate and she’s going through a rough time”

Kath nodded. Tracey and Davina were famous within the company for their two hour lunches and cushy jobs. It wasn’t rare for both to have three hours out of the office a day for salon visits or long lunches. But both were favorites of the company owner, Sir Fred, so nothing was ever said.

“Was that about the time she rolled up in that crappy white Hyundai?”

Tracey nodded. “Yep her husband wouldn’t give her the keys for the Merc.”

“I remember.” 

Indeed, it had caused quite a stir when a company director known for her glamour and love of the finer things had parked in a ten year old economy car. It was quite a come down from a Mercedes CLK convertible. Tracey had felt sorry for her friend and added.

“I mean I wouldn’t have been seen dead in that thing but she’s got the Merc back now,” continued Tracey as if it was the most important thing in the world. “And she got herself a three story town house in Cantley but she looks totally stressed…”

“I’ll bet.”

“It must have been soooo embarrassing for her rolling up to work in that thing.”

“A real nightmare” mused Kath as she played along. She could have added that everybody had a good laugh at Davina’s expense in the canteen but held back. Tracey and Davina were close friends and it was best to save the company Marketing Manager’s blushes. 

“She has kids doesn’t she?”

“Yeah, but they’re from her first husband…”

“I see,” laughed Kath. “She gets around a bit does our Davina?”

“I suppose but she’s a mate so I love her loads…”

The conversation was broken as a tall, slim, aging gentlemen walked in. Both Tracey and Kath fixed their best smiles across their faces and tried to look attentive. Tracey even boosted herself up off Kath’s desk.

“Hello all,” opened Sir Fred. “I’ve just been reading your report on the flexi-time idea. Interesting stuff and I’ll have a think over the weekend. We can meet Monday morning to discuss it.”

Tracey smiled. She was like a little puppy being patted and she loved nothing more than a compliment from her boss. Over fifteen years of employment she’d watched Sir Fred expand his family’s somewhat diminished post-colonial holdings into a multi-million pound empire and respected him completely.

“Thank you, Sir Fred. I worked on it over the weekend.”

“And I appreciate your efforts.”

“Thanks.” 

Sir Fred smiled indulgently. Tracey Harrison was far from the brightest HR Manager ever and he knew he could recruit a better qualified or brighter manager with ease. But Tracey was one of “his girls” from the start. Back when SFR Ltd had employed only ten people he’d taken on three sexy office juniors &#8211; Tracey, Davina (now Marketing Manager) and Lucy. He’d married one and took great pride in the lifestyles and careers he’d fostered for the other two. 

“Well that’s commitment Tracey my dear, but a beautiful lady such as yourself shouldn’t have wasted a weekend on that.”

“Wwwwelllll I did go shopping too.”

“Splendid!”

At that Tracey decided it was time for a little shameless flattery of her own.

“I love your jacket Sir Fred,” cooed Tracey. “It suits you so well.” She ran a long pink finger nail round one of the buttons. “Its so distinguished looking.”

“Splendid! Yes quite…”

Tracey winked. “Aw. you’re so cute blushing like that,”

Sir Fred tried to pull himself together. The plump blonde sexy bomb had a scent of sweet sugar and up close she was pure perfection. He gulped and tried to get down to business. 

_“What the dickens did I come down here for?” _he thought as his eyes dug into Tracey’s blouse bursting boobs “_Oh yes the file on the Robertson Cars takeover” _

“…I’m not blushing…”

“Oh yes you are,” laughed Tracey. “But what can we do for ya? I bet you didn’t come over here just to check me out?”

At that comment Sir Fred could feel his face going bright red. Truth was he had done precisely that &#8211; a quick email would have worked but he never missed an opportunity to check out the HR department, and Tracey knew it.

“No, heavens…of course not.”

Tracey raised an eyebrow. “So what do you want?”

_“I can think of many, many things my dear…”_ thought Sir Fred to himself. Out loud he said: “Yes, well one can only imagine….”

“Don’t be naughty Sir Fred, you know I’m married,” laughed Tracey with a cheeky smile.

“Indeed you are,” sighed the besotted millionaire. 

“Alright, the Robertson Cars takeover files,” he stammered. “I’m meeting their management and wondered about the HR review and such forth…”

“Um…did we get the stuff back from the solicitor yet Kath?”

The answer was no. 

“I’m not sure…”

Tracey frowned. She’d sent the files to the company solicitor for review and was waiting response. 

“Um…oooo…we sent the file over to the solicitors and they were going to get back. There’s a few technical points we needed some guidance on…I hope you can wait Sir Fred because we only send accurate guidelines to you.”

She shifted her weight from one heel to another, causing her skirt to tense and strain and the aging millionaire’s eyes to almost pop out.

“I suppose I can push the meeting back a few days…”

“Thanks Sir Fred. We pride ourselves on accuracy here,” purred Tracey. “Can we sort you out a nice cup of tea and biscuits?”

The millionaire thought about his scheduled meeting. Then he glanced at the blonde office babe and then the auburn haired hottie. He loved Tracey’s over the top plumpness and the super-toned Kath made a sexy contrast. All added up he could think of few better ways to pass his time &#8211; although he knew his wife Lucy wouldn’t approve.

“Rather…that is to say yes please…quite.” 

Glancing over at the cute office junior he said, “Milk and two sugars please”

Ten minutes later he was sat with both ladies chatting away. Kath had to marvel at Tracey &#8211; her performance was shameless but effective. Sir Fred was putty in her soft hands and the late report was by now completely forgotten. The topic of conversation had drifted far from work and was now on the upcoming make-up party.

“…and it’s so awesome all the makeovers and stuff…” prattled Tracey with a hand on Sir Fred’s arm.

With an eye to her potential commission she said, “I tell you what, why don’t you invite Lucy?”

“Yes, I suppose she’d like it.”

“We’d love her to be there,” beamed Tracey. “Wouldn’t we Kath?”

Kath shot blondie an evil look before saying, “Yes.”

“Everybody loves Lucy,” gushed the brown nosing Tracey shamelessly.

“I’ll make sure she’s there!” 

From the authority in his voice it was clear Lucy Richards would definitely be there. This was good for Tracey. As the event organizer she not only got discount on products but also commission from all merchandise sold at the event. No doubt Lucy would want to demonstrate her financial superiority and buy more than anybody else. 

_“Maybe I will be able to afford that Dior dress I saw after all…”_ thought Tracey to herself.

Eventually Sir Fred’s PA located him and tore him away from the two flirting HR Managers. The boss gone, they returned to their desks. With a smile on her face Kath said.

“I love your jacket Sir Fred,” mimicked Kath. “You’re an absolutely shameless little brown noser Tracey Harrison.”

“I know,” she whispered so the office junior couldn’t hear “how else do you think I made level one manager? Your gonna learn a lot from me Kath sweetie.”

“I already am,” she sighed. “How much do you actually make Tracey?”

“Can’t tell you babes” answered Tracey as she puzzled on a way to brag about her salary without breaching contract. The blonde bimbo couldn’t work out a way so she leaned over and whispered. “I think I’m the best paid HR Manager in Donny,”

“You jammy little bugger,” groaned Kath. 

“You have the cushiest job ever” continued Kath “I need some career advice from you huni.” 

Kath laughed “wait let me guess…dress super sexy, get a boob job and sleep with a director?”

Tracey was still leaning across, her boobs squeezing against Kath’s arms and her hot breath tickling her ears.

“You got it, babe.” she giggled. “The Tracey Harrison career guide! But Steve and I do love each other.”

“You should go to the colleges and teach kids that.”

“You think?” puzzled Tracey.

“Nope…if I were you I’d stick to the hard work and studying explanation. One look at you and everybody guesses the rest anyway.”

“What does that mean?”

“Nothing.”

“Oh.”

With that blondie settled back down in her seat and got back to work. She was actually competent at her job but Tracey knew her looks had helped along the way. _“All I have to do is go into my review meeting, cross my legs, bat my eyes and ask for whatever I want…” _

By 6pm Tracey was knocking on the door of an unassuming bungalow in the Doncaster suburb of Bessecarr. The bungalow was a three bedroom property that was meticulously maintained. Even in winter the grass was cut and the flower beds tended to. Without doubt it was the home of a comfortably well off retired couple - the kind of couple with a little too much time on their hands.

The door opened and a large lady wearing a formless blue dress in her early sixties opened the door. She was smiling broadly, revealing a prominent double chin and a pretty yet pudgy face.

“Hello, Tracey love!” said Joyce.

“Hi mum,” chirped Tracey. “I’m here for Kyle and Declan.”

“Of course you are love, come in. How was work?”

“Boring.”

The blonde MILF stepped into the house. It had the usual smell of baking mixed with an almost religious obsession with cleaning. The silver glistened and barely a spec of dust gathered in the bungalow. Walking past Tracey held back a comment about her mum’s horrible outfit. The dress was home made, she wore flat shoes and never a brush of make-up nor dash of lip gloss. Mother and daughter were not alike.

“Heavens above Tracey!” gasped her mum. “You’re looking so thin.”

Tracey rolled her eyes. Her mother had a constant project to feed her up. She was saying the same thing thirty pounds ago!

“Nooo I’m not,” protested Tracey. “And Kath at work said I’m still carrying round my Christmas pudding so I’m trying to diet.”

Joyce shook her head as she followed her daughter through to the kitchen. As a mother Joyce really didn’t care if her daughter was thin, fat or whatever as long as she was happy. Tracey had always been beautiful but the more spiritual part of Joyce could feel her daughter relaxing and being herself.

True, she still winced at the vanity and conspicuous consumption but Joyce could live with that if her Tracey was happy.

“I baked a lovely cake”

“Ooo awesome! What kind?” Tracey was already losing her resolve to diet.

“A cherry tart…I’ll cut you a piece”

“It looks delicious!” 

Tracey looked out at the garden. Her dad was playing football with her two sons. No doubt they were giving him a workout. With her mum feeding him up at every opportunity he was overweight and getting bigger. 

“Dad looks fatter,” she said with a raised eyebrow.

Joyce was busy cutting a generous slice of the cherry tart.

“He’s got an appetite,” explained Joyce as she handed the cake over. “Just like your Steve.”

Tracey took a bite of the gooey, fruity, sweet cake and smiled. On Sunday her mum had cooked the whole family dinner and her husband Steve had chowed big time. She’d almost been embarrassed with the way he stuffed himself with beef, roast potatoes, mixed vegetables washed down with home made beer. After dinner he’d collapsed on the sofa and fallen asleep.

“I’m sorry about that…”

“Don’t worry love, he seemed to thoroughly enjoy himself. Besides you looked to be enjoying it too. You both seemed so happy together asleep on the sofa.” 

Tracey smiled sheepishly and took another bite of the cherry tart. 

“I guess.”

Joyce reached over for a digital print out and said “Your dad took a photo.”

Tracey smiled at the photo. Both she and her husband looked good together. Steve had his armed wrapped round her like her first husband never would.

“Aw we look cute together.”

“You’re a pair of sweeties.”

“I love Steve,” beamed Tracey.

“I know that love,” continued her mum. “He’s much better than that first husband of yours. In fact in all the years you were married to John I never heard you say that.”

“That’s cos I just wanted his money,” smirked Tracey. The statement was only partly true but she loved working her mum up. John was in fact a domineering, weight-obsessive drug-using philanderer and sports star. Eventually his exploits were exposed and the two divorced

“I sincerely hope that’s not that case” countered Joyce “You should come to the church roof fundraiser with us tomorrow evening…”

“No way that’s sooooooo borrrrring. Besides, Steve’s taking the boys camping and I’m hosting a make-up party.”

“A make up party?” queried Joyce with a look of horror on her face. She couldn’t think of a worse event.

“Yeah, lots of my girlfriends come round and we get product demonstrations and stuff.” explained Tracey as she took a final bite of cake. “It’s good for me too cos I get like twenty percent off all Clarins and Chanel products for organizing it.”

“All that money wasted,” gasped Joyce. “Its vanity you know Tracey?”

Tracey laughed and put her arm round her mum.

“Yeah you’d hate it! I’m sooooo vain but it’s a laugh and it saves me loads on make-up.”

“I dread to think how much you spend on that.”

Tracey walked over to the kitchen door and was heading into the garden. It was time to round her boys up and head home. She paused and winked at her mum.

“Yeah you really don’t wanna know how much I spend…” 

With a foot out of the door and a wicked smile she added “…and next week I’m hosting a plastic surgery party so I can have a nose job and liposuction.”

“You young uns,” groaned Joyce. “But I suppose if it makes you happy…”

“Only joking mum.”

Joyce watched as her daughter walked across the yard and shouted Kyle and Declan in, then kissed her dad on the cheek. Vain or not her daughter had a good heart and was positively glowing these days. Maybe she’d never be the church going type but finally her wild daughter was settling down and relaxing. 

_“About time too!” _thought Joyce.


----------



## Observer (Feb 23, 2008)

*Chapter Two*

As Friday evening approached Tracey Harrison luxuriated in her power shower. It was a huge shower that had been installed only a few months back. The entire en-suite bathroom had been re-fitted from the standard build and was truly state of the art. Water cascaded down every which way and that; coating Traceys fake tanned curves in a glittering film of warm water. Her eyes were closed and the blonde hottie thought of the evening ahead. 

She was hosting a make-up night for her wide circle of friends and expected about sixteen ladies round. The lead therapist from Elements Beauty Spa was coming to assist the ladies in their make-up/beauty product choices and a buffet had been set-up by caterers. At the end of the night Tracey would take a commission on products sold and got a hefty discount at Elements. She also enjoyed having her girlfriends round and showing off her wonderful home.

Reaching across she turned the shower off and stepped out onto the heated bathroom floor. Her soft feet padded across the warm tiling and she took hold of a towel. The bathroom mirror was misted up so she couldnt check her looks, but glancing down Tracey still had to confront her increasingly portly body.

She knew she hadnt shed any of the weight shed packed on over Christmas. Her boobs jutted out like two rock hard, saline packed orbs. However they were the only solid part of her plump, softening body. She ran the towel over her belly, then around her wide hips and then considerable posterior.

Biting a collagen pumped lip Tracey wrapped the towel round her and glanced at the weighing scales. She hadnt looked at them since before Christmas. With a sigh she stepped forward onto them.

The needle moved upwards and downwards as the plump hotties curves wobbled before settling on a number.

_Oh myyyyyyy,_ gasped Tracey.

She couldnt bring herself to look at the figure again and leaped back like a cat doused in water. It was the heaviest shed ever been. In disgust Tracey turned back to the bedroom and away from the horrible scales. The retreating chubby bun almost ran across the master bedroom and flopped down on the king sized bed, burying her head in the pillows. Like an ostrich she just couldnt accept those figures.

_No way do I weigh that much,_ groaned Tracey. _Im gonna get Steve to get some new scales_

Then the tears began to roll. Reality was, after all, reality.

_Oh its true, who am I kidding? Im soooo fat. _

Her blonde head spun as she tried to comprehend the weight shed piled on. Just three years back Tracey had been her slim, toned pageant winning ideal. True, shed been thirty three but with her boob job and obsession with beauty therapy shed been every bit the conventional hottie. But then shed divorced her first husband, who obsessed over her weight, moved out and begun to gain. 

Alone, Tracey had turned to food for comfort. The divorce had put the somewhat air headed blonde under immense pressure and shed struggled to cope. Then shed started her affair with Steve and was suddenly happy again. Hed swept her off her feet and moving in with him Tracey had found herself plumping up. She just couldnt resist all the treats and she was secure that her husband loved her for her.

_and Steve still says Im hot,_ she explained to herself. _And Sir Fred does and so does everybody in the worldeven Kathbut Im such a little piggy now_

Then an idea popped into blondies head.

_Maybe I can be both chubby and hot?_

She puzzled on that for a moment. The neurons in her brain began firing as Tracey tried to connect the dots. She was hot  everyone said she was. She got compliments all the time. But she was also definitely chubby  the scales proved that. 

The baffled yummy mummy reached over for the phone and picked a number from speed dial. The phone rang four times before a voice picked up.

Hi Tracey, said Steve, his voice faint from the sound of the road in the background.

Steve, its me.

Yep, I got that babe, said Steve; his eyes on the caller ID.

I just got on the scales. whispered Tracey and I weigh

For heavens sake, Steve interrupted, practically shouting, stop worrying about that! Please! I dont care a whit about that and I wish you wouldnt either. Youre a total ten and you know it so stop being stupid

But..

Steve was hearing none of it. From his experience Tracey could waste hours worrying about her appearance for no good reason. His wife could also be a total ditz and lose any sense of perspective she had in the first place. Besides, he thought she looked great.

Get yourself changed into that sexy dress you bought and get ready for your party.

Tracey bit her lip. But Steve

Dont but Steve me, he countered. Youre a total babe so stop fretting over nothing.

Im not fretting over nothing snapped Tracey.

Oh yes you are, chuckled Steve. Youre a sexy momma and I love you for it. Now go fix yourself up, stop fretting and have funand stop hassling me over nothing.

The line went dead. 

Tracey smiled; her husbands comments as to her beauty had been forthright as always. She hauled herself up of the bed. Steve had bucked her up like he always did. Tracey pushed thoughts of her weight from her mind and headed off to the wardrobe to make herself look beautiful. Her ego boosted the blonde babe set about the task in hand with gusto. 

Just over an hour later Tracey gazed at her reflection in the mirror. She did look stunning.

She was wearing a pink silk A Line dress shed bought from Harvey Nichols. The neckline was plunging and showed off her boobs whilst the dress itself clung flared out and Tracey hoped it hid some of her excess bulges. The hem ended mid thigh and her plump, tanned legs were very on show. A pair of tall, cream heels forced her to pooch her rear out for balance and added to the hourglass effect. 

A glittering gold necklace and anklet completed the Barbie doll look as did her cascading platinum blonde hair.

Tracey couldnt resist blowing herself a kiss. 

_Mirror, mirror on the wall,_ she giggled to herself. _Who is the fairest of them allI am!_

With that she twirled round on her heels and headed out of the bedroom. Walking down the stairs Tracey felt sexy. The silk was smooth against her skin and she lovingly glanced at her perfectly made up face in the mirror. Her heels clacked on the tiled floor as she entered the kitchen and glanced at the buffet. With a guilty smile she reached for a piece of fruit cake and greedily placed it between her glossy lips.

Mmmm, purred Tracey. She took another piece and glanced over at the kitchen table. Her mobile phone had a text message. She stepped across and clicked the green button. The text was from her husband. It read:

Hi babemissing you alreadylove youxxx.​
She smiled at that.

Aw thats sweet.

So she sent: 

Miss you toolove you loads tooand thanks ...xxx 

Then the doorbell rang and the first guest arrived.

Kath Mitchell was running late, so almost an hour later she turned her unassuming Vauxhall Astra onto Copley Crescent and looked round for number forty. She was deep in the new build housing estate of Woodfield Plantation and by the look of it at the expensive end. All the homes were brand new, detached and with brand new cars and 4x4s parked out side. It was a little like lego land and very different from Kaths 17th century cottage but she could imagine Tracey loving it.

She guessed number forty was one of the bigger houses at the end of the cul de sac. There was a crowd of cars parked in the drive and round the curb. Kath squeezed in behind a silver Mercedes convertible. She noted the familiar private vanity plate: DJB 33. 

That meant Traceys counterpart Davina Barker was at the party.

Stepping out and walking up the drive way Kath felt nervous. The only other girl at the party she really knew was Tracey and she was far from her comfort zone. Kath had never been to a make-up party before and part of her was flattered at the invite. True, she did know Davina Barker from work but they had never really spoken. Davina was a glamorous senior manager and always had the untouchable, perfect image so Kath had kept her distance.

With a nervous gulp Kath pressed the doorbell and waited.

She could hear the noise from the party and an approaching click clack of heels. The door burst open and the astonishingly gorgeous Tracey Harrison burst through it, throwing her arms around Kaths neck and pulling him close to her scarcely before she had time to give her an admiring stare. She planted a kiss on Kaths cheek.

Glad you could make it babes! she said enthusiastically and with what appeared to be sincerity. I was worried you werent going to get here!

Just got lost stammered Kath.

The embrace over, Tracey checked out Kaths outfit. Her toned figure was displayed very sexily in a short skirt and a form fitting top. No doubt Kath was starting to take her fashion advice.

You look breathtaking, Kath huni, absolutely gorgeous!

Kath smiled at the compliment. 

Talking about gorgeous Tracey, countered Kath in her version of an excitable beauty queen voice, that dress looks totally amazing on you, it really does.

The got the desired beaming smile.

Aw thanks KathI got it in the Harvey Nichols sale. Steve got it me as a Christmas present. 

Tracey then grabbed hold of Kaths arm and dragged her on into the party. 

Come on in Kaththe partys going strong and you can get your make-over and all my friends are dying to meet you.

The nervous Kath was led into a spacious living room that had been cleared out for the party. In one corner a tall slim red-head was applying make-up to an older but equally slim brunette and a small gaggle of women stood round to watch. Another group had formed with Lucy Richards at the centre and then another stood by the buffet table. The buffet table sub group existed with two hot blondes and the brunette Davina Barker as part of the group. Kath gulped. It was like shed been let into the beautiful peoples sanctuary. 

Im certainly moving in different social circles thought Kath to herself.

Youre right, all your friends are hot, she whispered to Tracey.

Yeah I told you so.

Joining the buffet table group Kath listened in to the chatter.

Tracey, I just love what youve done with the house, said Davina. It must have been a major project re-decorating.

Yeah we went to this shop in Bawtry and this girl just sorted it all for us. She understands my tastes so well. Shes doing a room at a time. Next shes doing the spare bedroom and were having it themed Venetian style. 

She turned to Kath and explained, Me and Steve went to Venice last summer and loved the style.

Yeah, laughed Kath. Youve told me about that a few times at work.

Oh

Davina chipped in, Oh I bethow many times has told you about her Marbella holiday?

Kath blinked and checked Davina Barker out. Usually at work or office parties she had a haughty, ice queen expression across her face but now she was actually talking to her like an equal. Not like Kath was only a junior manager but like she was one of the girls. Times were indeed changing.

Once or twice, yes.

Oblivious, Tracey switched onto her Marbella holiday.

It was sooo awesome as well. We stayed at this five star hotel and saw loads of celebs. I saw Shane Ward and I think I saw Simon Cowell too in a Ferrari and I spent loads on shoesthey have these awesome designer shops.

Davina and Kath exchanged a glance. 

_Its like someone hits the play: button to get her talking about her ostentatious spending habits, _thought Kathy.

Yeah, and have you paid the credit card off yet? jabbed Davina mischievously.

Traceys smug expression faded and she licked her plump lips. She tried not to think about her credit cards.

Umnonot yet

With that Kath learned a key lesson. Brag too much and one of your hot babe friends will be quite happy to cut you down to size.

The party moved on and Kath found herself mingling happily. In her trendy outfit she was accepted as one of the beautiful people and she was enjoying the eye candy. Shed chatted to a plump blonde called Nikki who was sporting curves similar to Traceys. Theyd chatted about make-up and fashion before Nikki had launched into a gooey discussion of her husband and two kids. That put her out of bounds for Kath.

Then Kath had enjoyed a little pampering herself and under Traceys encouragement. Before she knew it shed managed to splurge over £200 on facial creams, make-up and lip gloss. 

Eventually shed drifted over to the buffet and filled her plate and stood chatting to the beautiful Tracey and Davina. The three all worked for SFR Ltd and were talking shop.

so I take it your not going to recommend Andrew Parker for promotion to level two manager, said Davina, because I know hes applied.

Of course not!" rushed Tracey. After what he did to you Davina babes he went straight in the bin.

Kath didnt say anything. It was common knowledge Davina had been sleeping with the dishy Andrew Parker and that had led to the separation from her second husband. SFR Ltd was often like a soap opera with Andrew Parker often part of it. Kath found him sleazy and dislikable but he definitely had a way with the ladies.

We dont like Andrew any more do we Kath? 

No, smiled Kath sweetly. He certainly was no interest of hers.

Good, pouted Davina. Did you see him at the Christmas party?

Dancing with that girl Gemma Dunkley in admin?

Davina nodded. It had been the low point in her separation. Andrew Parker had dropped her like a lead weight after the affair became public knowledge and the whole company had watched him flirt shamelessly with girls right in front of her. Davina had felt her hot babe status threatened. Shed been stuck on the side of the dance floor with Tracey whilst everybody laughed at her expense. Davinas blood had boiled and she wanted Andrew Parker to pay a heavy price.

Yes, you know he slept with her that night?

Tracey smiled smugly.

Kaths doing her review on Monday, Tracey chirped whilst reaching over for the buffet again.

Davina didnt miss a beat. Beaming a smile at Kath she decided it was time to get in her good books. Gemma Dunkley would also pay a price for humiliating her. So she said.

I love your outfit, she said with a finger tracing Kaths middle.Youve got the kind of tum me and Tracey lost a while back

Kath was about to say something nice in return when another voice interrupted.

Yeah, you and Tracey have been getting fatter and fatter, interjected Lucy Richards as she patted the two plump behinds. With a wicked smile she noted just how much both plumpers jiggled.

Ouch, squealed Tracey, almost spilling her plate full of buffet food.

Lucy! wailed Davina, dont

Youre picking up loads of office flab too Davina, continued Lucy. But then I suppose after your husband chucked you out theres been some stress. I hear youve been driving round in some crappy little car

Ive got my Merc back now, snapped Davina.

Oh, but its not quite my Bentley is it?

Davina didnt say anything she just glared. Tracey looked in horror  Davina was her best mate and this was her party. 

Why does Lucy have to be so horrible all the time? she steamed. 

For her part Kath couldnt believe anybody could talk to Davina Barker like that. At work she was brutally efficient and almost untouchable but Lucy clearly had no respect for her husbands Marketing Manager.

Well it isnt quite a Bentley is it? laughed Lucy again before checking out the two stacked plates, and I can see youve both been enjoying the buffet too. 

She patted the two bubble butts again.

Isnt it sweet, two office buddies getting fat together. What size are you now Tracey?

Kath watched her friend struggle with a response. Her brown eyes narrowed and she could see Tracey Harrison wanting to let rip. But she darent. Tracey wasnt very brave and her tormentor was also her bosses wife. So she said nothing. Climbing the social ladder was everything for Tracey and she knew Sir Fred was her way up. But Kath was less concerned and had no such restraints.

Actually I think Tracey looks gorgeous. 

Lucy glared at Kath. And who exactly are you?

That doesnt matter.

I suppose you know who I am? snorted Lucy.

Yes I do. You were Sir Freds PA before he married you, and now me and you are going to have a private little talk, said Kath with authority before taking Lucys arm and pulling her away from the two squirming babes. Lucy Richards was an obnoxious, insecure bully and Kath was going to pull her into line. 

Once out of ear shot Kath snarled. That was mean what you said to those two.

But true.

No, they both look stunning and you know it. Thats why youre snappy because your husband spends half his time at work chasing them round and youre jealous and insecure.

How dare you! snapped Lucy. 

Kath ignored her. Now Tracey invited you to her party and shes been nice to you. The least you can do is go over there and apologize to her and then play nice. Buy lots of this stupid make-up too.

Lucy placed her hands on her hips and glared down at Kath. She was taller but at the same time Kath posed an intimidating figure. 

Or else what?

Or Ill kick your scrawny ass so bad youll need another nose job, she reached over and took Lucys hand, digging her fingers into a pressure point. 

Ouch! squealed Lucy. She was even less brave than Tracey, which Kath knew.

Im a black belt in three martial arts and Im the local kick boxing champion, continued Kath. So, do you understand?

Lucy nursed her sore hand and nodded. She got the message all right. From the fire in her eyes the trophy wife could see Kath Mitchell would defend her fat assed friend. And she suspected her husband would approve if he knew.

YesIumunderstand.

Good. Ill be watching  talk to them both, then go see what products you can use. 

Meanwhile Tracey and Davina were still standing together. Both were in shock and awe at Kath and relieved shed taken Lucy away. Back before shed married Sir Fred, they had been close friends with Lucy as they climbed their way up the company ladder. All three had started as office juniors and they knew Sir Fred fancied them. In fact theyd often laughed together about how they had him wrapped around their little fingers. 

Lucy is such a stuck up bitch now, hissed Tracey.

Yeah, since she married Sir Fred she thinks she likeumabove us or something, added Davina.

umand shes not

She used to be such a cool friend too, mused Davina. But that was before she married him and got so uppity,

Yeah, I used to love Lucy loads.

The two stood together. Both wondered what Kath was saying and neither could get Lucys assault on their fuller figures out of their heads.

Im not that fat, am I? whispered Davina.

Umerrrmaybe youve put on a little. But so have I.

Nervously Davina ran her hands down her tighter that it should be dress. No doubt she was bigger. A little belly had popped out and she had grown herself an office ass. Davina placed her hand on her tummy and smiled ruefully.

I think Im catching up with you Trace.

Tracey giggled and patted her own paunch. 

I love to eat, she rushed. Chocolate gateau is like almost as good as sex.

Davina laughed. I havent had sex in like two months.

Ouch.

Davina glanced over her mates shoulder at the buffet table. Her eyes rested on a big chocolate gateau. Tracedo you see that chocolate gateau?

Excitedly Tracey clapped her hands together as an idea popped into her head. Her plump arms wobbling and her mouth watering she exclaimed Lets go eat it.

All of it?

Tracey nodded. Yeah, you said you hadnt had sex in a month

The sex starved Davina patted her belly and laughed. Let hope its a good cake

Oooo two months is a long time, me and Steve do it at least 

Shut up Tracey, your not making me feel better! 

Sorry, but Steve is awesome in bed.

Zip it!

The chocolate gateau itself was huge and greedily the two plumping beauties carried it away from the main party and towards Steves snooker room. Neither wanted the other women at the party to know quite what pigs they were about to be. They had just reached the doorway when Lucy appeared.

What are you two doing? she asked.

Tracey tried to think of a face saving explanation but gave up quickly.

Umwere gonna eat this chocolate gateau, stammered Tracey.


Lucy fought back the urge to make a comment about their spreading waist lines but held back. Shed listened to what Kath said and in truth she missed her two buddies. She had been close with the two back when theyd worked together and truth be told Lucy knew shed been horrible to them. _No wonder they both hate me _

Look girls, sighed Lucy. Im sorry for what I said earlier.

The two porky beauties frowned. What Lucy had said had stung but both were anxious to get along. So Tracey giggled, You wanna eat this chocolate gateau with us?

I cant. I watch my diet carefully.

Just try a piece, encouraged Davina. Its divine.

Lucy couldnt resist. She dunked a long, manicured finger into the chocolate icing and licked it off. It was sweet, sugary, gooey and so decadent. As a women starving herself on health food it was a revelation. Shed forgotten what a sweet tooth she had. The trophy wife dunked another finger in.

Ooo its good

Were going to the snooker room, whispered Tracey, to eat it

All of it?

Yep, and as if it explained it all she added Davina hasnt had sex in two months.

The slightly tipsy Lucy laughed. Ouch, thats not like you Davina.

Davina shot Tracey an irritated glanced for blabbing out her frustrations and then explained Andrew doesnt return my calls and my ex wont talk to me so I need a chocolate fix.

Oh.

So were gonna have some fun, exclaimed Tracey. Lets go cos this cake is awesome!

Lucy frowned.

Come on, just relax Lucy, added Davina. Just remember all the fun times we used to have. You gotta let your hair down every once in a while. Besides, we kind of miss you now youre the lady of the manor and too good for us.

The trophy wife watched as the two walked past. She fought with the urges and thought of her strict diet plan. Watching the two disappearing badonkadonk butts she thought: _if I start to let myself go Ill blow up like you two and then my husbandwaitmy husband still drools over those two _

Then she licked another bit of chocolate icing from her fingers. She also missed her two one-time buddies and their silly conversations. Many hours had been spent on the town with Tracey and Davina but her marriage into riches had pushed them apart. Or rather I pushed them away 

Moments later she grabbed two bottles of champagne and followed on.

With a curious look on her face Kath watched the three head out of the main party. Three beautiful women, a giant chocolate gateau and two bottles of champagne; quite a combination. Kath grabbed a blueberry cheesecake and another bottle and followed on.

You three are gonna be so stuffed and drunk you wont believe 

Once in the snooker room Kath set to work and placed the cheesecake and her extra bottle of champagne down next to the chocolate gateau. The three glamour girls were already digging into the chocolate gateau with wild abandon. Tracey had a huge piece of the gooey mixture and Kath noted little chocolate stains round the side of her lips. Davina and Lucy were equally engrossed.

Ill cut you another piece whispered Kath

Mmmm.

Yeahand some cheesecake too

The first piece had disappeared and like the greedy girl shed become Tracey grabbed another piece from the plate and held it in front of her. She guitily bit her pink, high gloss lips and eyed the cake. Her big brown eyes focused on the sweet, tasty cake and her mouth began to water. Any thoughts about holding back vanished from her mind and blondie took another big bite. Licking chocolate from her lips she chewed with a satisfied smile on her face.

Kath watched the blonde babe stuff herself. 

Oh my you are plimping out 

In her pink party dress Tracey looked liked an over fed prize poodle. The kind whos owner had over indulged it for years with sweets and treats. Traceys stomach seemed to be jutting out even more than ever and pushed hard against the pink material of her dress. The dress was also tight round her sides and showed off love handles where the elastic of her thong dug into her soft flesh.

The almost too short dress also gave Kath a mouth watering view of her short, fake tanned legs. Those once super toned legs had grown meaty and chunky. Her thighs were thick, soft and Kath could make out absolutely no muscle tone what so ever. Indeed, with a mouth full of chocolate gateau the former Miss Doncaster looked chubby and amazingly voluptuous. Even her beautiful face looked so much rounder with full, plump cheeks and a second chin.

Hey Kath mumbled Tracey as she took a final bite of cake, how about passing over some cheesecake?

Coming right up.

Happy to oblige Kath handed over a generous piece to her portly blonde friend. Behind her another voice said.

Ahem Davina said holding her plate out. Shed been keeping pace with Tracey and wanted her fill. Kath smiled out and handed Davina across a generous piece.

Is that all? pouted Davina, still holding her plate out.

Take what you want laughed Kath as she dumped the cheesecake on Davinas place. Eat as much and get as fat as you likehey get as fat as Tracey here if you want 

Davina smiled smugly and tucked in. She was enjoying the food and she was getting good vibes from Kath. With a wink to Kath she said You like watching us pig out?

Kath blushed.Just a little

Kath watched the threesome eat  slower now but as they laughed and giggled they stuffed more cake and drank more champagne than she could imagine. Even the model thin Lucy was sporting a little belly. Kath couldnt stop her mind wondering into fantasy land as the bloated beauty took a final bite of cheesecake.

_Oh Tracey you are such a little piggy_ thought Kath to herself _I bet if I jabbed that belly of ours youd go pop like a balloon. No doubt youre so tightly packed in there youd just flat out explode. But Im not, Im going to keep feeding you up like the little piggy you are and youre gonna blimp out big time _

Noticing the look she was getting Tracey frowned,Kath, why are you looking at me funny?

That comment pulled Kath out of fantasy land. UmmIm notjust drunk.

Me too giggled Tracey Im soooo totally wasted so pass me another glass will ya sweetie?

(continued in Chapter 12 of this thread)


----------



## Tsap (Feb 24, 2008)

"(Two more chapters next weekend!)" Ho ho! I love this so much!
The mental picture of two ladies carrying a cake to their own orgy was heavenly delicious - and luring Lucy to same sinful synod crowned it all!


----------



## samster (Feb 24, 2008)

All going to plan there will be some illustrations to add too


----------



## Lardibutts (Feb 24, 2008)

samster said:


> All going to plan there will be some illustrations to add too



Ooh! Yes PLEEEEAASSSE


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 24, 2008)

Call me Ricky, because I LOOOOOVE Lucy. :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 25, 2008)

Kathy is a such a lucky gal ^__^ I can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## Lardmeister (Feb 26, 2008)

I am collaborating with my new friend Samster to create a dozen digital illustrations for "Tracey's Party." The special illustrated edition of the story will be appearing exclusively on my Lard Biscuit Enterprises site in March. We'll be posting an announcement here when it's available, but for now here's a sneak preview of the key moment when Tracey and Davina abscond with the giant chocolate gateau.

D. Trull
www.lardbiscuit.com 

View attachment traceyspartypreview.jpg


----------



## Observer (Feb 29, 2008)

OK - bump so everyone can see the nice pretty picture (but you must be logged on to see it).


----------



## samster (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to say a big thank you to Lardmeister here for the illustrations. I think both Tracey and Davina look amazing and I love that expression on Tracey's face. Without a doubt that cake is living on borrowed time.

So thanks once again!

Samster.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Mar 1, 2008)

This is one of the best written stories I've had the pleasure of reading, and that illustration is amazing. Fantasic, I can't wait for more.

Casso


----------



## Observer (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 3*

After 10pm the party moved into phase two. The make-over stage had been completed and the company shills departed, along with some of the guests Doncasters remaining glitterati moved into full on party mode. The mass of alcohol provided was being assaulted with force and the vast assortment of desserts were being demolished. The chocolate gateau had long since disappeared between the glossy lips of Tracey, Davina and Lucy and they had now re-joined the main party.

Wobbling atop her heels Tracey was struggling to cope with effect the champagne was having on her brain. The room was spinning ever so slightly and both arms were splayed out just for balance. Shed already bumped into one guest and was in search of another glass.

Hey Kath! she shouted, ya having fun?

Yeah returned Kath.

She actually was having fun, but at a level all her own. The conversation was far from intellectual and if she heard another boastful story about the size of somebodys house, how well another wonder child was doing or the latest exotic holiday she was going to scream. But everybody had been friendly and the eye candy was amazing. 

All Traceys girlfriends were indeed hot and a good number sported plump, sexy bods. Everywhere she looked there was a curvy, high maintenance lady squeezed into the latest fashion. The accepted approach to fashion very much seemed to be shoe horning an overly padded figure into the smallest size possible. This was a look Kath was greatly appreciating.

I definitely want an invite to the next one.

Awesome! gushed Tracey. We all love having you here too!

She took hold of Kaths gym toned arm; partly to whisper and partly just to keep balance.

So who do you thinks the hottest? she giggled softly in a breathless voice. Tracey was aware of Kaths orientation. 

Kath had enjoyed a few glasses of champagne herself so, with her tongue loosened, she reached down and patted her blonde friends chocolate gateau and champagne stuffed belly and said You of course.

That comment brought with it the anticipated crystal white, beaming smile.

Aw thats so sweet!! gushed Tracey before wrapping her arms round Kath and planting a kiss on her lips. But you know ya cant have me cos Im marriedso who else?

Kath paused and glanced round the room. She still had Traceys soft blonde bombshell body squeezed against her and the scent of her sugary perfume filled her nostrils. 

Nikkis pretty hot

Yeah Nikki is soooo stunning, but Kath sweetie shes married too and she really loves Jim

most of your mates are married

Tracey tried to focus and rested her eyes on her long time friend; Davina. Her blonde brain slowly whirled into action and she started to connect some dots. She loved playing match maker and this could be a fitfor a night at least.

What about Davina?

Davina! Our marketing manager

Yeah whispered Tracey, shes split up and all alone on a night.

But shes straight.

Tracey shrugged. There was no clear distinction in her mind. Sex was sex and it was all good for Tracey Harrison. And she knew a secret about Davina.

Yeah but Ive kissed Davina loads.

Kath blinked  Tracey never failed to surprise her. That was quite a vision those two glamour queens locked together. Quite a vision.

You mean proper snogging kissing?

Tracey laughed and nodded.

Yeah, like on nights out in Donny or Leeds if guys see us snogging they kind of just leave us alone and its hardly cheating or anything, puzzled Tracey, but I kinda think Davina enjoys it too.

Wow!

The two stood in silence for a moment before Tracey slurred.

Kath babes

What?

Can you hold my hand cos I want some more champers and cheesecake and I think Im kindaummmgonnawwweelllll..Im drunk and stuff

Sure, come on.

Kath took blondies hand and led her slowly across the room. No doubt Tracey was very drunk and her bombastic hips slammed into Kath more than once. Without the support she would no doubt have walked straight into the other guests or toppled over.

Then lets go find Davina, giggled blondie as she lurched left and then right. You can stop over in my spare room

Be careful Trace.

Davinas stopped over loads, pouted Tracey. Ive got two spare rooms cos this is such a big house cos me and Steve makes plenty of money the drunken babe boasted. We can just tell Steve that you stopped over in the other spare room and stuff.

Kath pulled her blonde friend in close. .

Trace, what will he think

Hell just think you stopped over cos you drank too much to drive, she laughed but we are sooo rich now

Stop boasting for a minute, groaned Kath. Lets get going on your Davina plan.

Cool

So Kath gulped as she walked across the room. It was a frightening prospect what lay ahead. Tracey was her boss at work. Davina Barker was a senior manager where they worked and Steve Harrison was an executive director where they worked. Add into the mix she was going to try to bed one at the other twos house and Kath was in potentially hot water.

But she was tipsy and not in best control of her judgment faculties herself. Then her eyes rested on the luscious Davina and she decided it was worth the risk

Hey Davina, yelled Tracey, pour us some champers and come over here

Coming right up huni

With glasses in their hands Tracey and Kath gulped down champagne. The blonde drank because she was drunk and enjoying the effects whilst Kath needed some Dutch courage. Nothing, however, would prepare her for the drunken Traceys next comment.

Davina babes, she slurred. Did you know Kaths a lesbo

The lesbo in question dug and elbow into blondies soft side and glared. She didnt appreciate the turn of phrase and was hoping for a little more subtlety. Davina laughed and smiled. Oblivious Tracey continued.

cos Davinas bi and stuff and 

Shut up Tracey, snapped Kath, her face reddening.

What Davina Barker said next shocked Kath. 

Dont blush Kath she purred. You know youre pretty hot

Kath gulped and swallowed the rest of her champagne. Davina had just called her hot. The glamorous, haughty manager from work had just called her hot! 

_Could this possibly be happening _

Davina stepped forward and ran a French manicured finger round Kaths taut, kick boxing toned middle and said.

Like I told you before, youve got the kind of tum me and Trace lost a while back. Davina sighed. So I dont suppose youre bothered about a little chubster like me.

The stunned Kath couldnt quite believe what was happening. Davina Barker was not only giving her the green light but the babe had it in her head that Kath wasnt interested. Maybe Tracey wasnt as insanely snookered as shed seemed. _Oh how far from the truth you are my dear _

Nervously Kath ran her own finger round Davinas bulging paunch. She wasnt quite Tracey scale but it was plump, sexy and stuffed with a night of over indulgence. Kath squeezed gently and carefully. She wanted to make sure Davina understood she liked her excess flab. Actually I think youre very sexy

Davina smiled. After all shed been told in the past month it was nice to enjoy some flattery for once.

My husband told me I was getting fat before he left, she sighed. And Andrew Parker said 

The distraught diva couldnt finish that sentence. What Andrew Parker had said really did hurt. In fact Davina had cried her self to sleep more than once over his comments.

Tracey jumped in at that.

We all hate Andrew Parker now she said with authority. And Kath fancies ya loadsalmost as much as she fancies me

Tracey! Kath said with a jolt.

Its so totally true, prattled drunken blondie. I can see you checking me out at work and stuffits sooo funny and even our office junior kind of knows you fancy mebut then everybody at work does

Davina reached out and took hold of her best mates plump shoulders. Shed done her match making move and now it was time to move her on before she screwed something up. Davina wanted to get to know Kath and she wanted Tracey out of harms way. Pointing across the room she said: 

Tracey, I think Lucy wants to talk to you

Oh?

Yeah, continued Davina. Something about how wonderful the décor here is and if you could put her through to the designer.

She thinks youve got amazing taste chipped in Kath, picking up on Davinas lead.

I suppose I do have amazing taste, mused Tracey before wobbling her way across the living room towards Lucy Richards. That left Kath and Davina together.

Lucy Richards, meanwhile, was standing alone by the fireplace working through glass after glass of white wine. She was standing alone because over the past few years shed succeeded in offending or insulting most of the women in the room. As a town of 300,000, Doncasters upper crust was a relatively small community and Lucy had certainly abused her position at the top of it.

_Jealous cows _she snarled to herself before downing another glass.

With contempt she looked round the room at all her former friends turning to fat. All lived soft, affluent lifestyles and as they moved into their mid to late thirties were getting fat. They all had husbands, kids and jobs. The room was full of chubby faces, soft bellies, fat butts and soft thighs. But they were all smiling and laughing. Desperately Lucy wanted to join in the conversations just like she used to before she married into serious money. She had enjoyed her share ofhe Gateau cake and part of her just wanted to be one of the girls again.

Her morbid internal monologue was broken by a familiar voice.

Lucy! shouted Tracey as she grabbed hold of the fireplace for support How come youre standing on your own?

Just wanted to be quiet.

Davina told me you love my décor, beamed Tracey.

The trophy wife struggled on a response. Whilst a five bedroom detached house in the middle of a lego land housing estate may have been a big deal for Tracey it wasnt even a blip on the radar of a lady used to Templeton Towers. The décor looked cheap and far from the classic lines of the nobility heritage manse she enjoyed with Sir Fred. But Lucy was desperate for somebody to talk too so she said:

Yeah, is soumsoperfectly you.

Aw thanks. 

The tall raven haired beauty and the short tubby blonde stood in silence for a moment. Both were very drunk and struggling to think coherently. The world was spinning for both Tracey Harrison and Lucy Richards. Eventually, Tracey wobbled on her heels and took hold of Lucys arm for support. 

Careful, gasped Lucy. Or well both fall over.

Im sooo wasted, giggled Tracey.

Me tooandumIm like totally stuffed after that cake.

At that comment Tracey glanced at Lucys middle. It was toned and slender yet clearly stuffed with food and drink. Not fat but cram packed full. She giggled.

Youll get fat now too Lucy.

Lucys eyes narrowed as she checked out Traceys bloated middle. It was a big mound of soft jello that pushed out against her dress and Lucy could clearly make out the outline of her belly button. 

Yeah Tracehow much weight have you put on?

Tracey leaned back and rested her porky haunches against the fireplace. She glanced at Lucys face  nothing about her said she was being cruel. Just asking. It was a fair question; Tracey had blown up over the years. Whats more Tracey was drunk so her weight was less of a taboo subject.

Loads

And Steves happy with it? queried Lucy. 

Yep.

He never asks you to diet or anything?

Tracey thought for a moment before re-filling her glass. Truth was her husband flattered her at every opportunity.

Nah Steve loves my look and he just bought me that Range Rover, she slurred. And from the way he is in bed I know he means it!

Oh so the sex is good?

Awesome.

Lucy mulled over that. Steve Harrison was quite a catch. He was good looking, charming and made very good money. Whats more he was clearly happy with Tracey even after shed gained weight. Clearly he looked after her well, bought her things and even took her boys out camping. No doubt he really did love his chubby blonde wife.

Whats more the sexual part of Lucys relationship with Sir Fred was drying up. He complained about being tired after work and just went to sleep without even touching her. Meanwhile, a very plump Tracey was clearly enjoying an active sex life and shed noticed her husband eying more than one well-upholstered babe. The turnstile incident of a few months before, plus the clerk at the airport shortly afterwards, were still fresh in mind.

So Trace, slurred Lucy, yourmmmumsaying the sex is good evenerrrcos your fat.

Tracey just wobbled on her heels. The sex was very good and she adored her husband. In fact she even missed him being away one night. Then she computed the fat comment.

Immmmmm nnnottt fat! pouted Tracey.

Okaythe sex is awesome and youresoooo.umcurvy.

Tracey laughed.

Yeah Im curvy and the sex is great.

Satisfied, Lucy nodded. Somewhere in her brain Lucy thought ah-hah  now I get it. 

She whispered in blondies ear. Im sooooo totally sorrrry for.you knowbeing a bitch to you

Aw thanks Lucy, beamed Tracey. Noowwwww lets get some more cheesecake.

Yay, laughed Lucy. Im gonna get fat like you.

Curvy!!!

Sorry Tracecurvy!!

With that the two moved as fast as they could across the room. Before long they were both enjoying a generous slice of blueberry cheesecake and giggling together like two school girls. The conversation itself made no sense but both were happy to be friends again. 

By 1am the guests had left and Tracey padded slowly and deliberately across the living room. Lucy was still sprawled across the sofa with a now empty wine glass at her side. The remains of the blueberry cheesecake lay on her plate. The trophy wife had her hands cupping a stuffed full little belly and was moaning softly.

OoooTrace.I think Im gonna explode.

Tracey just grunted and belched loudly in response. Her own hands were steadying a stuffed full paunch as she wobbled along. The blonde babe was so full of chocolate gateau, cheesecake and fizzy champagne that her belly ached painfully. With an effort Tracey turned and fell down onto the cream leather sofa next to Lucy. Her full to bursting belly sloshed down and she gasped for air.

Myyyy tummy hurts she moaned.

Ooooo

:Like how much did we eat?

Waaaaay too much.

The two lounged in silence. Eventually Traceys big brown eyes closed and she drifted off into sleep. Lucy inspected the chubby blonde MILF one final time before closing her own eyes. Within minutes both babes were snoring softly, their arms wrapped round each other and snuggled up close. The two stuffed bellies gurgled and rumbled through the night as an evening of pure over indulgence settled onto their bodies.


----------



## Observer (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 4*

*10am Saturday morning* Kath awoke in a strange bed in a strange bedroom. Her mouth was parched from the night before and her head thumping slightly. She blinked and glanced round the room. It was a small, sparsely decorated bedroom that was spotless and obviously part of a brand new house. Then she heard the soft breathing next to her.

Looking left her eyes rested on the still sleeping figure of Davina Barker. _Oh heavens, I slept with her _

In her head Kath remembered the past nights events. Theyd sneaked away from the party to the spare room. Alone, Kath had snaked her tongue between Davinas plump lips and swirled it around, whilst still feeling her spreading rump. Davina had responded with her tongue, entwining it around Kaths and speaking of pure lust without saying a word. Shed then wrapped her arms round Kath and they hugged close.

Then with an anxious moan they both fell down on the bed. At first Davina had been conscious of her plumped up figure but as Kath lovingly caressed and stroked every soft curve her inhibitions were lost and the two stroked each other to fever pitch. And then they fell fast asleep,

Davina, whispered Kath. Its morning

Ughhh groaned her companion.

We better get up before someone finds us.

Davina rolled over on her pillow and opened her eyes. They settled on Kath. The events of the night rushed through her head and she smiled for what felt like the first time in months. For the next five minutes the two lay gazing at each other whilst both still working out what to do. 

Kath. whispered Davina you were amazing andum

Kath finished the sentence. ..we should see each other again

Davina nodded. Yepthat would be good

With that they kissed a final time and hauled themselves out of bed. The slim, kick boxing champion contrasted directly with the plumping business executive. Davina ran her hands down her soft, naked body and padded across the room towards her discarded clothes. Kath watched the portly senior manager reach down and said: Davina, did I ever tell you I think youve got a sexy bod

Grabbing her dress Davina laughed. So you like your ladies chubby?

Oh yeah, exclaimed Kath as she gently slapped those bare butt cheeks. I do

Good, chuckled Davina. Cos I cant seem to lose any

With that Kath kissed her lips and thought: Trust me, if we keep seeing each other youre going to blow up to Tracey size real quick 

Five minutes later the two had dressed and walked out onto the landing. Kath followed Davina, who knew the layout of the house well. They walked past what they took to be the master bedroom and then on down the stairs.

All around the ground floor the aftermath of the party lay. No doubt a good time had been had by all but the Harrison family residence was looking worse for wear.

Oh my, this is a mess, gasped Davina.

We better get Tracey up and this place in order

before Steve gets back,

Then they stepped into the living room.

Look at those two exclaimed Kath, staring at Tracey and Lucy.

aw they look so cute.

Together on the sofa the two beauties were still in the land of nod. Both were snoring softly and both had snuggled close for warmth. Traceys long, perfectly straight blonde hair was ruffled round her face in contrast to her usual flawless style. Her plump arms were wrapped round Lucy and the two looked contented and comfy together.

Should we wake them? whispered Davina.

No they look happy.

Two little cuties.

Kath suddenly had an idea. We should fix them some breakfast?

Good idea!

Davina led the way to the kitchen and the two got to work. The kitchen itself was well stocked and before long a breakfast fit for a queen was being prepared. Bacon and sausage were frying, scrambled eggs were sizzling, bread was in the toaster and baked beans were in the pan. Then Kath made a discovery in the bread bin.

Oh look, Tracey has pancakes!

Chuck em in the microwave.

Kath patted her partner for the nights chubby bubble butt. You like pancakes?

Yeah, I love pancakes, so get em cooked.

Happily Kath did as instructed and made a mental note to stock up on pancakes. Based on the previous night she hoped to enjoy many more breakfasts with Davina Barker. Her head filled with visions of the three beauties eating yet more. Tracey and Davina would no doubt polish off a hearty breakfast but the prospect of the trim Lucy indulging was open to question. . . but one could always hope. 

With trays stacked high with breakfast Kath and Davina stepped back into the living room. The scent of a traditional English Breakfast brought with it a stirring on the sofa but little more. Both babes were still snoring away. Stepping forward 

Kath patted her seniors blond head and said: Wake up sleeping beauty.

Tracey didnt say anything, she just moaned slightly and dug deeper into the sofa.

Kath tried again, this time ruffling her hair harder and saying loudly Get up lazy bones!

That got a reaction. 

Ummmm.ooooo.careful groaned Tracey my extensions

We got you breakfast.

Tracey blinked and opened her eyes. There was light bearing in hard and her head was still thumping from the night before. With one hand she circled her platinum blonde mane to ensure her beloved extensions had survived the assault. They had. Then she spied the feast.

The greedy girl felt her tummy come to life as she smelt the bacon, eggs and toast. Those big, beautiful brown eyes opened wide and Tracey Harrison began to salivate. Aw you made me breakfast!

Yep, take a tray.

Plump Barbie did as advised and grabbed hold of a tray. Next to her Lucy was stirring, her own head throbbing and her eyes resting on the breakfast. She glanced right and watched Tracey grab a slice of buttered toast and suddenly she too felt hungry. Davina sitting opposite was digging in and Kath was trying to pass across a tray.

I dont eat breakfast, Lucy began to stammer, m-m-my diet

Dont be silly replied Davina.

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day chimed in Kath.

and besides hypothesized Tracey as she devoured the toast, you burn the calories and stuff off in the day.

Lucy looked doubtfully at chubby Barbies portly body and doubted she was burning all the calories she consumed. She wanted to say: _Tracey who are you kidding? Your blowing up like a little pigletI mean you butt is the size of a small planet and your chin _

But Lucy held back. Last night had been fun and she wanted to stay friends with Tracey  whether she was getting fat or not. Honestly, she felt attracted to the feast.

I suppose Ill have a little,

Kath passed the tray across and Lucy took a bite. The four women sat eating quietly. After a nights drinking they all had the munchies and a fried breakfast was hitting the spot. Lucy found the food delicious after two years of health cuisine and surprisingly soon was keeping pace with her girlfriends. Kath and Davina were ravenous after a night of passion and Tracey just loved to eat.

By mid afternoon Traceys home was tidied up, Lucy was driving her silver Bentley Continental out of Woodfield Plantation and towards her own home at Templeton Towers. Truth be told she wished she could have stayed longer. The party had brought back memories of happier days hanging out with Tracey and Davina and she wished she could turn the clock back.

_Should I have even married Fred?_ mused Lucy, as she fingered the tight waistband of her jeans.

Truth was she didnt know. Lucy was smart enough to have figured out that her only way into real riches was to marry into it. Whilst Tracey and Davina had nice, affluent middle class lifestyles Lucy had wanted to be lady of the manor and that had meant marrying Sir Fred Richards. He was her ticket to the status she craved. But she hadnt considered the pressure.

Sir Freds mother, Lady Gloria, still lived in the old manor and constantly made Lucys life difficult. As the daughter of a self employed builder whod become disabled in an accident Lucy hardly fit Lady Glorias ideal and there was a certain constant social tension. But Gloria was the financial backer of SFR Ltd and she knew that by helping Lucys impoverished parents she could exercise a measure of control that had been impossible with Sir Freds previous wives, so she had encouraged and manipulated the relationship. 

So Lucy had married Fred for convenience rather than true love, although Fred himself was sincere in his affections as he could be. He was, however, himself was a workaholic and whatever she did Lucy found herself second to his beloved company.

_Something needs to change, _sighed Lucy. _Cos Im going mad in that house_

Irritably Lucy slammed her hands on the steering wheel. 

_Whats wrong with me? _she snapped.

She thought back to her husbands performance in bed. He hardly seemed to bother. At first she thought it was stress with his work but then she remembered the passionate sex theyd enjoyed early on. But shed become increasingly imperious and demanding. What she had done with Tracey and Davina was nothing compared to the way she treated the Manors staff. Fred and Gloria were constantly making amends, but Lucy was oblivious.

_He probably doesnt like me any more,_ she moaned as she reflected on her lack of conjugal relations.. _Whats going to happen to me if we divorce?_

That thought filled Lucys head as she drove her luxury car along the A1 towards her country manor. She couldnt face the idea of a divorce. _I need Fred and that house or else _

Some miles back Davina was less frantic. In fact she was far less frantic than shed been in a long time. Her tummy was stuffed full and she felt warm and bloated. Passing an array of slower traffic the glamorous executive was replaying the events of the previous night in her head. The party had been fun Kath had been amazing. Oh I want to see her again 

Then she thought back to her two friends Tracey and Lucy. It was funny how theyd all turned out. All three had come along way from humble roots but whilst Davina had built a hugely successful career her personal life was like a soap opera. Shed divorced again, her boyfriend was ignoring her and she worried about her two daughters. 

What I need. thought Davina. is a man who looks after me like Steve does Traceyshe is sooooo lucky! But then there arent many like that, so maybe Kath will do until then! 

Reaching over for her mobile phone she punched in Kaths number. The phone rang twice.

Hi Kath huni its Davina

Davina!! 

There was a silence before Davina said You know I was wondering if you had plans for tomorrow night? My daughters are out and I sort of wondered

Come round to my place, rushed Kath, and Ill cook you something nice.

Awesome!

See ya.

Bye.

Kath herself was a little worried. She hadnt planned on going so far with Davina and the whole thing was just a little intimidating. For years shed had fantasies about plumping glamour girls and never touched one  now she had two in her life. What if her secrets came out?

Very few people knew Kaths sexuality, and living in South Yorkshire it was something she kept quiet. It was inevitable Tracey would find out about last night but that was okay with Kath; she actually trusted blondie. But could Lucy have found out? Or had she just been asleep on the sofa all the time?

Did it really matter?

Maybe not. Her mind focused on Davina and the feast she was going to prepare the next day. _Oh you are going to be a chubby little hottie very soon _

Meanwhile Tracey lounged on her sofa watching re-runs of Emmerdale. Her head still pounded from the night but she was in good spirits. The party had been a huge success and Tracey was pocketing a cool £700 along with an array of discounts. _I can afford my Dior dress! Oh but my credit cards _

With £10,000 sitting on credit cards the smart move was to pay some of that off but then Tracey reasoned _Steve earns so much money and he always helps me outso Im getting my dressoooo and maybe a meal at Ziniz _

The afternoon slowly worked away as the former Miss Doncasters plump behind remained glued to the sofa and her eyes on the TV. She watched Emmerdale, followed by Extreme Makeovers and finally two consecutive episodes of Footballers Wives. She was just about to switch over to watch Goldplated when the front door crashed open and rush of voices burst into the house.

_Oh nooo Steves back with the kids and I forgot to start supper _

Hiya Tracey babe, shouted Steve from the hall.

In response Tracey hauled herself up from the sofa, tugged down on her top and padded across the living room. Her jeans were tight with the top button undone and her belly pooching out. It was her round the house wear but compared to her husband she looked smart. His jeans were muddy and he was coated in the effects of a night camping in the Yorkshire Dales. Tracey shuddered at the thought.

Hi guys, she smiled.

Her two sons crashed past her and into the kitchen. They were hungry from the road and Tracey regretted that shed prepared no food. 

_Im such a bad mum _she thought as she followed the kids on into the kitchen.

How was your party?

Awesome gushed Tracey. I made loads of moneylike £700 so I can get that Dior dress I saw

Fantasticwhat about some food? Steve asked.

Um Tracey bit her lip and thought about an excuse Umyeahthe house was such a total mess after the party and it took me like all afternoon to tidy it it soooo

Theres no food?

Tracey nodded sheepishly as they entered the kitchen. Two hungry boys were looking at an empty table.

UmI can fix something up pretty quick explained Tracey.

Im hungry moaned her eldest son.

Steve wouldnt stop for food on the motorway, explained Declan.

Im not paying £6 for a bloody sandwich! counted Steve as he noticed the look of concern on his wifes face. Thats ridiculous when Im not on expenses

They shouldnt be hungry. snapped Tracey. Its not like we cant afford £6 for a sandwich

No way am I paying that, besides I sort of assumed youd have fixed something up.

Well I couldnt, pouted Tracey, cos I was tidying the house for you.

The family stood in irritated silence for a moment. Steve didnt really believe his wife had spent an afternoon cleaning and Tracey was irritated hed refused to feed her sons on the motorway. The two boys themselves were simply hungry.

Mum and Steve, asked the eldest, Kyle.

What sweetie?

Can we go to TGI Fridays?

That suggestion eased the tension. Her youngest son Declan clapped his hands at the suggestion and Steve absently placed a hand on his belly. Having not eaten since her breakfast Tracey too felt her tummy rumble. Whats more she didnt fancy preparing dinner.

Its not healthy she began.

Stuff that, laughed Steve. Were going to TGI Fridays

Yay!! 

Not looking like this we arent, snapped Tracey. We could meet people we know

The two boys were already charging for the front door when Steve wrapped his arms around his sweethearts denim cupped rump and squeezed. It was chunky, squeezy and oh so delicious. He planted a kiss on her lips and said I dont believe your story about the cleaning so youre going to come with us and find your way round a juicy burger

Tracey giggled, So Im busted?

Yeah youre totally busted,

OK, I admit it, I spent the afternoon watching TV! she laughed mischievously, I was soooo lazy and just forgot the time.

Somehow that doesnt surprise me.

Are you saying Im lazy?

Yep.

He kissed her again and the couple walked down the hallway towards the front door. Before long the family were sat laughing at stories from a nights camping round the TGIF table and digging into generous helpings of steak, cheeseburgers and fries. Traceys belly continued to bulge over her jeans but for the moment she didnt care. _OK Im chubby but I cant remember ever being this happy _

She smiled brightly.

Love you guys loads!

Dont get soppy on us. grunted Steve and eat fast before I finish your chips

Youre not having my chips!! she shouted whilst dunking another chip in ketchup. Seconds later the ketchup coated chip disappeared between her lips. Leaning across to her husband she whispered.

Thanks for taking them campinglove you so much.

Well thats it, he shouted.

Reaching across he grabbed the plate full of chips and tipped them onto his plate. The two boys laughed and grabbed handfuls of their mums chips. They liked Steve and the way he played their sometimes rather annoying mum. 

Horrified Traceys eyes bulged Give me em back!

Nope chuckled Steve that was waaaaaaaay too soppy

She pouted and sat whilst the three men in her life finished her chips. 

Greedy boys she mocked playfully. Stealing my food and stuff

Steve winked I was going to order you the biggest ice cream sundae

Tracey paused. Oh! OK. Awesome!


----------



## outroducin (Mar 3, 2008)

I LOVE IT...keep it up...i really love how tracy's friends are plotting against her and trying to fatten her up!!!


----------



## samster (Mar 10, 2008)

A quick note to let you know the complete illustrations for Tracey's Party had been completed and can be viewed at: 

www.lardbiscuit.com

Thanks once again to Donald for the work and I think Tracey looks truly delicious in digital form.

Any comments are appreciated and best posted on Dimensions.

Samster.


----------



## Observer (Mar 10, 2008)

And a fine effort it is - congratulations to the Lardmeister on a job well done!


----------



## elroycohen (Apr 1, 2008)

I know Im weeks behind everybody else in enjoying this story. As penance Ill bump it back up top here, now that I know how cool it is. Its a really fun story.

The amount of work that must have gone into the coordination of the writing here and the pictures on the other site is very admirable. 

ec


----------



## samster (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments - fitting the story to the illustrations was probably the most rewarding part of it. Still amazes me how close to the imaged Tracey we got:smitten:


----------

